
News app seeks to help users “balance their media diet” - gnicholas
http://www.niemanlab.org/2017/03/a-news-app-aims-to-burst-filter-bubbles-by-nudging-readers-toward-a-more-balanced-media-diet/
======
dwringer
Until this is stock behavior in web browsers, I can't see it having much of an
effect unfortunately. There also seems to me to be a huge question of what
that effect would ultimately be.

~~~
gnicholas
Creator here. We're planning to build a Chrome extension also. We've actually
been pleasantly surprised by the app's stickiness with users. Some say that
just seeing the app icon on their home screen is enough of a reminder to get
them to open up the app and read some news outside their bubble.

Not sure what effects you're wondering about in the second sentence. Are you
worried that people would read too far outside their bubble and get angry? We
actually don't include sites that are extraordinarily partisan (breitbart,
occupy democrats), partly for that reason.

~~~
dwringer
Honestly I don't know what the effects would be. I imagine a definite impact
on personal relationships, particularly with individuals who remain more fully
enveloped by their own filter bubbles. I do however think it's a great idea
and I'm excited to see your idea as an extension.

